# Veterans



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Veterans Day to all who have served our great nation. Thank you for your courage, dedication and sacrifice. Thank you for defending our freedom. I can't say it enough, Thank You. :clap:

The U.S. President Woodrow Wilson first proclaimed an Armistice Day for November 11, 1919. In proclaiming the holiday, he said
"To us in America, the reflections of Armistice Day will be filled with lots of pride in the heroism of those who died in the country's service and with gratitude for the victory, both because of the thing from which it has freed us and because of the opportunity it has given America to show her sympathy with peace and justice in the councils of the nations."

My Grandfather Boyd Clayton Ginter in his Army uniform during WWI. Photo was taken in 1919.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

From the daughter of a Marine, the grand daughter of a Marine and the sister to three Army men.... THANK YOU!!!

Thank you to all that risk and have given their lives for my family's freedom... Thank you for defending our rights as individuals in this world... Thank you for doing your job no matter whether you agree with it or not... Thank you for enduring things that others can't imagine... Thank you for never giving up and taking the oaths that require your lives in some cases... Thank You for everything you do....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Loved this tribute. It made my heart swell with pride. My dad served in WWII. I thank all the men and women that have given so freely of themselves so that I can be free.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


>


:goodpost::clap::goodpost::clap::goodpost::clap::goodpost::clap::goodpost:

Thank you veterans,:cheers: for your service; this day is a day when all veterans should get the day off paid. JMO 
"Here's to those have fallen before me and for me..." :cheers:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> :goodpost::clap::goodpost::clap::goodpost::clap::goodpost::clap::goodpost:


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy Veterans Day! My dad fought in the second World War. He use to tell me all different types of stories during that war..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

God Bless America and to all the brave great men and woman and their families who have served our country so proudly and protect us from harms way. THANK YOU for laying down your lives before us for our freedom and making me proud to be an American in this great and powerful nation. We salute you all


----------

